
Ask HN: Alternatives to Google Sheet for organizing 2k people 3D-printing - punnerud
We are a group in Norway that are organizing 3D-printing for shields for use against Covid-19. The group have exploded the last day and we have problems loading+using Google Sheet.
Hope you have some tips to help us grow (past ?) Google Sheet.
======
op03
Do they all need to be editing the same sheet? At work when we ran into
loading issues we separated it out region wise and provided links to each
sheet on a webpage.

~~~
punnerud
That could work. There is the drawback that on the biggest logical separation
(like state in US) these are large boarders compared to area, so a lot of them
would be overlapping in how people could work together across the regions

~~~
op03
We did it sort of organically...started with just a North, South division
which reduced loading issues...and then those pages slowly grew and branched
into different zones. Most people only needed data from their zone. It depend
I guess on what your users are looking for.

The few who needed data from all pages created and shared their own sheets
with aggregation/tracking etc from all sheets.

